# Quartet No. 2 in E minor -- I'd really love some feedback.



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

http://musescore.com/arturo_hernandez/quartet-no-2-in-e-minor

Please, take a look at the score for the first movement of my second string quartet. If you have any comments, or suggestions, I would be happy to hear them. Thank you, I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not bad. I liked your Lento and Agitato though. 

P.S. PetrB will give you more detailed feedback. I am sure.


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm writing this as i'm listening

i'm at bar 8 and so far i'm bored, i like the rhythm of the melody. Personally by the 3rd bar in the cello i would change the cello to play a C by using the D as a passing note, keep the viola on the G, and have the 2nd Violin either go up to an E or stay on a C, but definitely wouldn't let the violin II go down because it would result in weak harmony, i think this would give the piece a bit more interest so i wouldn't get bored, also the Violin I, plays G F# E G F# E, i think it'd work more as a balanced and interesting phrase as, G F# E G F# A

If you used that melody instead, then as i said before, move the cello down to the C and so on the progression would be I - IV7, or if you want to omit the G's and replace them with E's and have I - IV.

But having the accompaniment playing the same notes for 12 or so bars is incredibly boring


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

It reminds me of Belgian composer Wim Mertens sometimes, do you know him?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I am glad I skipped over the repeat, because I have to confess that I found the beginning rather uninteresting, but the composition did pick up somewhat later on.

I disagree with what Jord suggests you do about the beginning, and I know what I would do instead, but I'm not going to say because I think it's beside the point - which is that you should probably do *something*. What is up to you.

It can be tempting to hold things back... My advice is don't. Great composers of course do hold something back - _but they put something else there in the meantime_. So every passage has something in itself. To look forward requires a sound thread.


----------



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> Not bad. I liked your Lento and Agitato though.
> 
> P.S. PetrB will give you more detailed feedback. I am sure.


Thank you! I scrapped the Agitato part (maybe indefinitely). I have seen PetrB around a lot. I'd love some detailed feedback from him.


----------



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

Jord said:


> But having the accompaniment playing the same notes for 12 or so bars is incredibly boring


Yes, I am going to make some changes, for sure. Beginning with taking out the repeat. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

Bas said:


> It reminds me of Belgian composer Wim Mertens sometimes, do you know him?


No, I had not heard of him before this. I am listening to Struggle for Pleasure as I write this, and I like it, so, I'll take it as a compliment. Thanks!


----------



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> I am glad I skipped over the repeat, because I have to confess that I found the beginning rather uninteresting, but the composition did pick up somewhat later on.
> 
> I disagree with what Jord suggests you do about the beginning, and I know what I would do instead, but I'm not going to say because I think it's beside the point - which is that you should probably do *something*. What is up to you.
> 
> It can be tempting to hold things back... My advice is don't. Great composers of course do hold something back - _but they put something else there in the meantime_. So every passage has something in itself. To look forward requires a sound thread.


Thank you, I appreciate you not telling me exactly what to do. Not that I don't welcome suggestions, of course. I will edit this and re-upload it on Musescore. Thanks for your feedback, I will certainly keep it in mind as I make my edits. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Strip everything down to only what you need. That's been the most helpful thing for me.


----------

